
A winner in the Republican debate: Facebook - shahryc
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-facebook-republican-debate-20150807-story.html
======
shahryc
"Facebook's role in the debate also indicates that candidates think the social
network is equally important as traditional broadcast networks, but in a
different way..."

